# Six months in the slammer courtesy of people for bikes



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

PEOPLE FOR BIKES CORRECTS E-BIKE RIDE INFO - Jimmy Mac On Two Wheels

$1000 fine or six months in prison or both.

Here is the document produced by the parks service to back up the fines:
http://mrca.ca.gov/MRCA Ordinance - 6.2016.pdf


----------



## k2rider1964 (Apr 29, 2010)

I'm not pro e-bike by any means but nobody will be sentenced to county jail, much less prison for riding an e-bike illegally. However, the mere fact that they made punishment in a county jail even possible means that it's an actual misdemeanor rather than just an infraction is very surprising. That means that *depending on the department*, a police officer could book you into jail in lieu of giving you a citation.


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

Yeah, I seriously doubt anyone is going to prison for this sort of thing, but this Land Management Department is certainly setting an interesting precedent.


----------



## ghoti (Mar 23, 2011)

Sadly means nothing without enforcement. Speed limit on trails is 15mph and mtbers routinely break that. Off leash dogs are also pursuant to § 5.0(a) as well. I can go out there this weekend and in an hour ride record at least a dozen violations. Maybe I should rent an ebike and exceed the speed limit all while my trail dog runs behind me. 

Now I have heard of rangers setting speed traps and issuing citations but seems no one was arrested or served any jail time. 

§ 5.0(a) misdemeanor punishable by a maximum fine of one thousand dollars($1,000),
or imprisonment in the county jail for six months, or both such fine and imprisonment


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

ghoti said:


> Sadly means nothing without enforcement. Speed limit on trails is 15mph and mtbers routinely break that. Off leash dogs are also pursuant to § 5.0(a) as well. I can go out there this weekend and in an hour ride record at least a dozen violations. Maybe I should rent an ebike and exceed the speed limit all while my trail dog runs behind me.
> 
> Now I have heard of rangers setting speed traps and issuing citations but seems no one was arrested or served any jail time.
> 
> ...


if they do decide to enforce, it is just easier to take peoples money than to actually arrest them... I am sure we will hear about it if it happens.


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

IME, three things arise from adding anything like that to the civil code, 1) Nothing 2) It's there to provide the park legal protection in the case of accidents and lawyers start suing. 3) If a prohibited behavior gets out of hand, they can make a statement by ticketing a bunch of people and giving them scarily large fines. 

P4B has a dirt road mislabled here too. It's worth checking what they say about your areas.


----------



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)

I'd agree that it just adds hypothetical teeth to enforcement. Most people caught will get a fine. Be a dick an you could have the book thrown at you.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

Silentfoe said:


> I'd agree that it just adds hypothetical teeth to enforcement. Most people caught will get a fine.
> 
> Be a dick an you could have the book thrown at you.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


If the enforcers want to throw the first punch (inviting an offender to be a dick) beware of them starting a discussion on wheel size ! 
The lively debate on forums makes me think "Entrapment".


----------



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)

bachman1961 said:


> If the enforcers want to throw the first punch (inviting an offender to be a dick) beware of them starting a discussion on wheel size !
> The lively debate on forums makes me think "Entrapment".


Huh? Do you even know what you're saying?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

Do you recall the folks that poached the GC on MTBs? The penalties were pretty severe and included confiscation of their bling bikes. You need a decent potential punishment to stop poaching.


----------



## EricTheDood (Sep 22, 2017)

The ordinance is not just against e-bikes. It includes language about all sorts of vehicles, including motorcycles. If someone takes a full blown moto and roosts the trails, I'd sure hope they get the max fine and potentially some jail time.


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

Silentfoe said:


> Huh? Do you even know what you're saying?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Best wheel size debate
arguing 
book thrown at you


----------

